# picture goes out



## bonterwin (Nov 1, 2009)

We have a Mitsubishi model VS-60607 60" TV that is about 9 years old. Sometimes the picture will go out and won't come back on for 10-15 minutes. Have tried different things...checked sleep timer, cleaned out the back, and checked surge protector. Someone told us it might be a voltage regulator or somthing like that. It goes out when it detects too much heat. This large of a screen pulls alot of amps, I'm told. Kind of makes sense. Any other ideas out there?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bonterwin 


When voltage regulators give out the internal fuses will blow because the voltages will surge beyond the tolerance levels. Sets of that size generate allot of heat, so what will be highly suspect is cold solder somewhere on the board. A way to test components for overheating is by using a DVOM with a temperature probe. Place the probe on the components, when the t.v shuts off take note of the temperature. Correlate the readings with the components spec sheet and effect repairs accordingly.


----------

